# South Park Scontro Di Retti



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

Qualcuno l'ha giocato?
Disponibile per PC, Xbox One e PS4.

L'ho iniziato per pc e fa sbragare, decisamente migliore rispetto al bastone della verità.Merito soprattutto dell'atmosfera e della varietà dei personaggi.
I coon and friends a mio avviso si prestano meglio a questo tipo di giochi.

Al secondo post il video di una parte che mi ha letteralmente ucciso dal ridere 


Guardatelo assolutamente e giocateci soprattutto!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

Ecco a voi Spontaneous Bootay!


----------

